

Comixology removes in-app purchases on iOS - nickmain
http://support.comixology.com/customer/portal/articles/1519530-what-s-changed-with-comics-version-3-6-for-ios-

======
huxley
I can understand Amazon/Comixology's position on this but it takes serious
chutzpah to announce that in the same blogpost as:

[http://comixology.tumblr.com/post/83931330905/important-
chan...](http://comixology.tumblr.com/post/83931330905/important-changes)

"We’ve made changes to our Google Play Android Comics App so please, update to
version 3.6. In this new version we have a new comiXology in-app purchase
system and a great new cart feature, one of our most requested features."

